# Michigan Fishing photos - 1945 - 1965



## Zeboy (Oct 4, 2002)

In honor of what would have been my father's 99th birthday (he passed away back in 2015), here is a video clip of 100 old fishing photos. Fishing and photography were two of the major passions in his life. I hope you enjoy this look into the past.


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

Very nice! Thanks for sharing with us. What a great reminder for opening day this weekend.


----------



## evil eye's (Apr 12, 2016)

Legendary awesome    I love  it thanks for sharing wish I had old pics of my grandpa 

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## mdj (Oct 1, 2005)

Fantastic...thanks


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

Awesome! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

I love the pics of the naturally spawned Steelhead, since the State wasn't planting them at that time. And so many pics of ice fishing, when you had to actually work to ice fish.

I read a lot of your Dad's stuff, Zeboy. He was a great Outdoorsman, and had a great way of sharing his stories with others.


----------



## Dreamchaser (Jun 20, 2016)

That is spectacular! Love it some days I wish we could get back to those days!!!


----------



## Flag Up (Feb 15, 2009)

You are so lucky he captured the moment so to speak. Love the early days smitty sled!


----------



## Vortex (Nov 28, 2011)

That was great! Thank You for sharing.


----------



## roger15055 (Dec 27, 2011)

That was awesome and that was a genius way ahead of his time! What a cool selfie! I watched that three times I love stuff like that. I remember being a boy in the early 70’s and I got a Zebco 33 and a eagle claw rod and that was all I needed I caught everything on it. Now I got to have four rods for jigging four for perch and four for bottom bouncing and four for casting and so on haha!! That was very enjoyable.
Roger


----------



## Lumberman (Sep 27, 2010)

That’s awesome!


----------

